# Form Filling Questions



## efarias (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum.

I'm in the process of filling out the forms for the applications for me and my common-law partner and have run into a few dead ends that I can't figure out for the life of me.

If anyone could help, it would be greatly appreciated.

Here goes:

1 - *Form IMM 5406 - Additional Family Information*

The guide is saying that it must be filled out both by me and my common-law partner, right?
Do we need to fill out 02 (two) forms?
If so, must we fill out the Name fields for boths me and my partner on both forms?

2 - *Form IMM 5620 - Fee Payment Form*

The fee has amounted to 1 x $1050 (for me) + 1 x $550 (for my partner) = $ 1600

I'm assuming that for "family member", aside from the common-law partner, they mean family members that are also dependents, right? Or are the brothers and sisters listed in the Additional Family Information also considered family members subject to payment of fees?

I'm paying with Credit Card, so I have to fill out Section B of this form. There's a note saying that "the amount authorized must be equal to a single fee or a multiple of a single fee. Authorizations for other amounts are incorrect"

Since the amount I have to pay is $1600, it is neither "single fee" nor it is "a multiple of a single fee". Am I doing something wrong?

3 - *Form IMM 5409 - Statutory Declaration of Common-Law Union*

I am in common-law union with my partner and have been for years now. We have proof, utility bills, jointly signed residential leases, the works... no problem there. Even made it official.
But, on the part that says Solemn Declaration, it asks for the Name and Signature of the Commissioner of Oaths. Am I supposed to go after a Commissioner of Oaths myself? Must it be the Commissioner of Oaths responsible for making our union official? Could it be another Commissioner of Oaths?


I apologize if these doubts seem stupid, it's just that the stakes are just too high and having to re-submit the forms out of some stupid mistake is just not an option.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

A solicitor will sort out common law form for about 20 euro and yes each of you fill out the other form.where are ye moving


----------

